# LOTS of regular Braxton Hicks Contractions at 28 weeks?



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi there,

I am 28 weeks pregnant with my second. Yesterday in the evening I started having LOTS of BX contractions. I had 5 in an hour -- so I called my midwife -- and she recommended drinking lots of water, resting, taking a hot bath and monitoring to see if they decreased.

They did decrease in frequency and I was able to sleep.

Today, I had been having some contractions, but not nearly as many -- but around mid morning, I started having 2-3 an hour. When I called my midwife, her first response was that I should go in to be hooked up to the monitor. But when I asked her if this was really necessary -- she said that it would also be reasonable to stay home, stay off my feet and monitor the contractions -- and only come in if they got more frequent.

So -- that was about 2 hours ago and they have decreased greatly in that time since I have been off my feet -- but they are still happening about every hour.

What do you think? I don't want to take any chances of early labor -- but I really hate to go in to be poked and prodded unless it is necessary.

I KNOW I am not dehydrated -- I drink a TON of water -- and really haven't been doing that much work...but it has been hot here -- and maybe being outside is contributing to the contractions???

Anyway, I would welcome some thoughts and ideas...


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

When I was about that far along with ds I started having LOT'S of bh pretty regularly. I'm fanatical about water and am especially so when pregnant so drinking and resting didn't do too much to slow or stop them. I was also having really bad leg cramps at night and potassium wasn't helping. So I did some research and learned that magnesium (and calcium) can help to relieve leg cramps. It did, they went away completely but so did my bh (neither ever came back)! Later I learned that magnesium is used to stop pre-term labor! Looking back I wonder if my bh were actually pre-term labor (ds did end up coming at 36 weeks). All that to say, I'd be pretty cautious about that many bh coming that regularly. You might want to ask your mid-wife about a small amount of magnesium/calcium supplement, too. hth!


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm due about two weeks before you. I've noticed my BH contractions with this (my 2nd) pregnancy are much more frequent and more intense. My midwife said they get stronger/more painful with each pregnancy. They're probably more frequent because I don't get as much rest as I did the first time, what with chasing a toddler all day.

I don't think it's anything to worry about if you can slow them down with rest and a hot bath (and a glass of wine







). If they kept up no matter what you did, then I could see cause for further investigation I guess. But most likely you just need to take it easy more. (Me too!)


----------



## Ruthe (May 31, 2005)

I had a lot of contractions when this baby shifted to head down (around 27-28 weeks.) The coontractions settled down after several days, when my cervix got used to the new position.


----------

